

Winter or Summer Funding - ktom

What are the pros/cons of winter funding or summer funding.
I am trying to decide which one is better to apply to in terms of my personal situation.
Are rents better on one coast versus the other?
After the summer session do a lot of the startups end up moving to San Francisco anyways?
======
pg
There doesn't appear to be much difference between the fates of the startups
in each. You should just choose whichever suits your schedule.

------
mattmaroon
A lot of summer startups do end up in the Bay Area. Personally I'd say go with
the winter, assuming both fit your schedule. The guest speaker list looks
better, at least in the one year of comparisons that I have to work with. And
the weather in Cambridge can be fairly brutal during the summer.

------
edw519
All things being equal, I'd apply to the next one. Do you really want to put
this off for 6 months just to be somewhere different?

